# how to remove decal on CR1?



## gsxrawd (Apr 7, 2004)

I would like to remove the decals on my CR1. But it seems that the decals are under a clearcoat. Is there any way of removing the decals and not damaging the frame?


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

No, you are stuck with their graphics


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

wet sand through the clear coat and into the decals, then wet sand the decals off. take it to a car body shop and have it re-clear coated. 

that is the only way


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

80 grit sand paper a Chisel and some lighter fluid should work and it doesn't void the warranty


----------



## cocoboots (Apr 13, 2006)

go to weight-weenies. those guys have been stripping decals from their frames to save 10-30 grams. there are several detailed discussions.


----------

